# Drizzle and Latte



## lalena2148 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know I have a blog for Drizzle, and a bonding blog for the them, but I would like to share their individual stories and daily adventures. And since it's a new year, here it is! 

Here's links to Drizzle's original blog

and their bonding blog







"Drizzle's Destination: How I got my first bun"

I got Drizzle on May 25th, 2005 when he was 7 weeks old. I was interested in getting a rabbit as a pet because my mom had one and he was so cool. So, my husband (then boyfriend) and I went to this awesome, large, clean home and garden store by my mom's house. They had about 8 little ones for me to choose from. Needless to say, I was overwhelmed by their cuteness and couldn't choose. Finally I said "One of you, do something cute!" This cute little gray one threw its self up in the air and landed on its side; very content. I gasped and grabbed that one right away. The lady at petstore said the baby was 'definitely' a girl. I picked up all the supplies for the little one, and we drove 30 minutes back home.

My husband and I couldn't decide on a name. Since 'she' was gray, I liked Cloudy and Dusty. My husband thought they were too dreary. Then he suggested Drizzle. The bun stood up. It fit well for 'her'.

Needless to say, 3 months later, we were surprised by what I at first thought were tumors, and they turned out to be testicles. At least the name Drizzle is unisex!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drizzle is now 22 months old and doing great! He's such a nice and playful rabbit! But, when I started my old job, I could tell he was lonely. So, I was then on a mission for another female bun. However, I ended up falling in love with a little male in a shelter. 

"Leaving Latte: How this bun won my heart"

I had looked for a female bunny companion for Drizzle at my local shelter for a few weeks. However, females in my area get adopted much quicker than the males. For about a month and a half, I visited the bunny room to find the same rabbits. One of which was this little siamese cat looking guy. There was a note on his cage saying he was approx. 6months old, not fixed, and the owners got sick of him and dumped him at the shelter. Everytime I'd come to visit, he'd start to binky and poke his nose out of the cage. I'd go up to him and he'd kiss my hand! All the other rabbits were so skittish and this one was so easy going. Finally, one day when I was leaving as I did not find a female I wanted to adopt, I turned around to see him with his ears down and his nose and paws sticking out of the cage. 

That was the clincher. I went back the next day with my husband and he arranged to adopt him. He was neutered and we picked the little guy up 2 days later.

He settled into his new home quite well. Once again, my husband came up with a great name for him. Even though the buns don't quite get totally along yet, I couldn't imagine being with out either of them.

A week after I got him, we found out he had a severe upper res infection. Even though he was on antibiotics, he developed an inner ear infection on Dec. 20th and was affected by head tilt. It was quite scary to see Latte struggle to stand and eat. However, after 2 weeks of stronger antibiotics, force feeding, crushing up pills, etc, he turned a corner and started to get better. This includes a noticeable reduction in his tilt.

He's back to normal now and is a jumping machine. He's my little miracle bun. His nickname is Mr. Tilty 

I hope to update with more of their stories and adventures soon! Enjoy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice to see these two together, even if it is only in their blog (for the moment, anyways ). I love how *they* chose you, and it&#39;s great to hear that Latte has recovered so well. Look forward to more pics 

Jan


----------



## Lassie (Jan 28, 2007)

How did u do that with the picture like that?


Delia


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 28, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Nice to see these two together, even if it is only in their blog (for the moment, anyways ). I love how *they* chose you, and it&#39;s great to hear that Latte has recovered so well. Look forward to more pics
> 
> Jan


 I know! I&#39;m hoping they&#39;ll get along soon! 

You know, that photo of Latte above is post-tilt! He hardly has one now. I guess I caught it quick enough. He is definitely doing great.

Delia,
I use a photo editing program to add the text and graphics. You can also add the text in programs like MS Paint. Programs that can do that are like Corel Draw, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, & Microsoft Publisher.


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 5, 2007)

New photos from their bondingsession today! The lighting in some of them is weird...because I forgotto change a setting on my camera. Oops! Anyways, they were good boystonight! Also, can you tell Drizzle is shedding by all his weirdpatterns? He looks so funny right now!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 6, 2007)

Ooohhh, this looks so promising. I am hoping it continues - it gives me hope for my two 

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 6, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Ooohhh, this looks so promising. I am hoping it continues -it gives me hope for my two
> 
> Jan


Hehe, I hope so too! And I'm pullingfor Pernod and Shadow to get along. It's a long process, isn't it?:Sigh:

How did your furbabies do while you were on vacation? How was your trip? Good I hope! 

Ok, here are some more photos from today's session which lasted 45minutes with minimal aggression! Yay! I'll update what happened ontheir bonding blog tomorrow. For right now...SLEEP!





"I'm ready for my closeup!"





"What is mom doing with that camera thing?"





He's super tilty!


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 15, 2007)

So,Latte's been doing a very curious thing lately. When I snuggle withhim, I lay on the couch and he sits on my chest. Recently, he's beengrunting at my glasses (which I can only suspect that he sees his ownreflection in them). Today, he finally had enough and grabbed myglasses by the bridge and THREW them on the floor! :laugh:

Now everytime he comes near my face, he pulls my glasses off!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2007)

Hehe. To funny.

*Alicia and The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:*and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! Silly Bunny!

At least he doesn't lunge at them or dig at them while you got them on :shock: ouch!

Jan


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2007)

I have got to start checking the blogs more often, how did I miss this?!

The boys look like they are doing very well with eachother! I will do cartwheels if they bond!

And I love love love this one: 






Seriously, Im coming to steal Drizzle right now. Look at that face!


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, I haven't been updating for quite a while! 

Well, I did some cage arranging. Drizzle was in his condo and Latteused to be in Drizzle's old cage. His old cage is big enough, but Lattewas becoming VERY lazy. So, we turned Drizzle's 2x3 condo into a 2x2and made another 2x2 next to his for Latte. 

I haven't really had any bonding sessions with them lately, as I havehad a lot going on in my life. But tonight, I found something awesome.And this was all on their own. I didn't have to coerce anything!

First off, the cages together:





Can you spot the too SNUGGLING bunnies! I almost couldn't either, so I had to get in closer (for myself to even believe it!).





OMG! They are snuggling....maybe a little closer...





AWWW! 

Not only that, but DRIZZLE GROOMED LATTE! :bunnydance:

This is very exciting!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG. That is just so wonderful:bunnydance::bunnydance:. And they did it all by themselves!!! Thingsare looking really good - I couldn't be happier 

Jan


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

Your bunnies are SO sweet. And the cages are GREAT!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 27, 2007)

lol - sounds like Drizzle and Latte got tired of waiting for you to bond them, so they have taken it upon themselves!!

Great pics of them cage snuggling. So cute!

__________
Nadia


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, that is great news! They look like theyre on the way to becoming buddies! 

I wonder if you attached a little run outside the cages if they would get along?


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 12, 2007)

Drizzle and Latte just wanted to say HI and they told me to show you pics of their new home! *Note: these photos were taken when we just moved in. We have since painted it and changed a lot of it!






Front of the House (we kept it the same)






Kitchen (same right now, but I'm eventually going to put up a tile backsplash and paint the top)






Loft (same wall color but we are getting gray carpet put in soon)






Family Room (totally changed since this shot...its now a cider orange color w/ hardwood laminate floors...and my hubby HAD to get a pool table )






Living room (same except there's furniture now!)



The rabbits have their own room and I'll get a pic of it later (since I just cleaned it throughly today). We also have a pool! Ouryard is nice and I think Drizzle and Latte are going to get a run put out there w/ a sandbox at some point!



BTW, I found some old pics of Drizzle that I thought I lost! These are from when he was 7 weeks old. My friend is holding him in the shot:













Also, this house has worked miracles for bonding! Today, they were in the tub all by themselves for over an hour w/ NO Fights! I was cleaning their cages and I kept checking on them every five minutes to see if everyone was ok (they run around in their room together, but sometimes Latte nips at Drizzle...so I keep a watchful eye and a spray bottle handy). Anyway, I went to check in on them and I almost fainted...they were SNUGGLING BY THEMSELVES, NEXT TO EACHOTHER...SLEEPING! I wish I could find my camera to get a pic, but I have misplaced it!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 12, 2007)

Your new home is beautiful :inlove:. 

I really dream of having a gorgeous cozy house like that someday. First, my fiance and I will need to move out of Arizona! The houses are so expensive out here for what you get. We were thinking of moving to Madison, Wisconsin (or surrounding areas) next year and help his sister with running her business that is right smack in the middle of downtown Madison .

I LOVE Latte's coloring by the way :hearts:.


I really need to start reading blogs more often. I miss out on all the bunny cuteness :shock:.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 12, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Your new home is beautiful :inlove:.
> 
> I really dream of having a gorgeous cozy house like that someday. First, my fiance and I will need to move out of Arizona! The houses are so expensive out here for what you get. We were thinking of moving to Madison, Wisconsin (or surrounding areas) next year and help his sister with running her business that is right smack in the middle of downtown Madison .
> 
> ...



Thanks Amy for the comments about my home and Latte! 

I really like having a house. It's so much better than the apartment! And if you move to Madison, you'll only be a few hours north of here! 

Buying a house is CRAZY but if you move around here w/in the next year or so, I'm sure you can find a deal. Believe me...we offered about $40,000 less than what they wanted and we got it. Many people are just so anxious to leave they'll take any offer!

I love Latte's coloring too! My hubby always wanted a Siamese cat and, since Latte is colored like one, I figured that would suffice!


----------



## Haley (Aug 13, 2007)

:time: So happy to see an update! :woohoo

Your new house is just beautiful! Im so jealous of those beautiful hardwood floors. It looks so open and roomy.

And I love those pics of Drizzle as a baby. Im so glad you found them!

Im so happy Drizzle and Latte are buddies now. You need to find that camera! :camera

PS. I edited your first post in this thread, it was all weird from the move


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new home - it looks lovely!

Sounds like the move has met with approval from the buns - they are even snuggling :shock:

Jan


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 1, 2007)

Drizzle and Latte hit the big time! Go to the link below, Scroll down to where it says Regional Photos on the right side, and move your cursor to Hoppy Halloween and move it over the photo icon on the right. They made page 3 of the paper!

http://www.theregionalnews.com/


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 9, 2007)

Some photos of Driz and Latte from recent months:

Fall Photoshoot






Last week, first time in snow!




Latte LOVES snow!




Drizzle...not so much...


----------

